# Midlands Question: Where's the salt?



## flarimeki38 (Nov 2, 2020)

Lake Argos is a freshwater lake, so our Argosans have to get their salt from somewhere...
Where does the salt come from?
How do you guys resolve this in your versions of the Midlands?
So far I have thought of the following options:
Karok salt mine, and you thought their riches came from metals?!? Everyone needs salt, and they have a monopoly!
Nydissians have access to an ocean or mine, and they export it... Which would really give them a strangle hold on the Argosans. "Join our empire or no more salt for you. Have fun with that."
Varnori import it from their kingdom's oceans, and that would make them very wealthy, and make raiding/piracy a dumb thing to do as it would kill their market...
The Shenzu have access to an ocean or mine and they export it... Which would make them much more common and there would be significant ship traffic on the outlet of the lake near the Argos Plateau
Currently I'm leaning toward giving the salt to the Karok as it would give them a resource that is higher volume. Your average person will own a knife, but otherwise don't specifically need metal items. They do however need salt year after year.


----------



## Santino (Nov 2, 2020)

I've been saying this for years.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 2, 2020)

Mine’s in the cupboard.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 2, 2020)

I buy mine from Lidl personally. 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## JimW (Nov 2, 2020)

Dudley has always been my fantasy setting too.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 2, 2020)

Where is Lake Argos?


----------



## discokermit (Nov 2, 2020)

JimW said:


> Dudley has always been my fantasy setting too.


a castle and some caves, sounds perfect.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 2, 2020)

I guess there's the salt mine Cheshire and the sea salt place in Maldon, not sure which isnearest "the midlands".

btw I've been to Maldon and never seen any salt collecting activity there. Certainly nothing that would account for the volumes of it that are apparently sold.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 2, 2020)

lake argos, where you queu up to get a little ticket for the water, then queu up again to get the water.


----------



## JimW (Nov 2, 2020)

moochedit said:


> Where is Lake Argos?


One of a catalogue of errors in the OP


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2020)

https://www. reddit.com/r/LowFantasyGaming/comments/euyy2f/midlands_question_wheres_the_salt/


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## WouldBe (Nov 2, 2020)

moochedit said:


> Where is Lake Argos?


It's moved into Sainsbury.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 2, 2020)

What.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 2, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> What.



Not. A. Clue


----------



## JimW (Nov 2, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> What.


Looks like some roleplaying game, OP must have searched and assumed this referred to that.
ETA missed gentlegreen's link, can't open reddit here


----------



## moochedit (Nov 2, 2020)

JimW said:


> Looks like some roleplaying game, OP must have searched and assumed this referred to that.



Ah! makes more sense now!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2020)

In what search context does "Midlands" bring up this sub-forum I wonder - and this must surely be a bot ?


----------



## JimW (Nov 2, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> In what search context does "Midlands" bring up this sub-forum I wonder - and this must surely be a bot ?


Well targetted then.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 2, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> In what search context does "Midlands" bring up this sub-forum I wonder - and this must surely be a bot ?


It's a bot or a twat. Jury's out.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm not telling you where Coventry's secreat salt supply is kept! Raiders from Birmingham or Dudley might be reading this?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2020)

the uk. groups on USENET were constantly hit with Ukranian spam back in the day ...


----------



## JimW (Nov 2, 2020)

When I saw title I was expecting complaint Brummies don't put enough on chips.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 2, 2020)

flarimeki38 said:


> Lake Argos is a freshwater lake, so our Argosans have to get their salt from somewhere...
> Where does the salt come from?
> How do you guys resolve this in your versions of the Midlands?
> So far I have thought of the following options:
> ...


Where do your Argosans get their hobnobs from?


----------



## discokermit (Nov 2, 2020)

JimW said:


> When I saw title I was expecting complaint Brummies don't put enough on chips.


there are no good chips to put the salt on. the black country has the best chips in britain, birmingham has the worst.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 2, 2020)

Which type of salt? I’ve got kosher, fine white table, pink Himalayan, black, lemon, and smoked from Granada. People have given me some as gifts. Why? Why do people think I’d like salt as a gift?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 2, 2020)

JimW said:


> When I saw title I was expecting complaint Brummies don't put enough on chips.



The salt industry hasn’t been the same since my da died. They must have lost millions.


----------



## kebabking (Nov 2, 2020)

Droitwich was a famous source of Salt during the Roman period, indeed the now A38, originally built by them and going from the salt source to Watling Street, was called the Salt Road.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2020)

__





						Cheshire Brine Subsidence Compensation Board
					





					www.cheshirebrine.com


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 2, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you need to go to Cheshire for salt - none of this inferior quality droitwich salt.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 2, 2020)

They have scallop baps though, don't they, and I for one would really like one right now.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 2, 2020)

FOUND IT


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 8, 2020)

discokermit said:


> there are no good chips to put the salt on. the black country has the best chips in britain, birmingham has the worst.



I’ve got to agree. Orange chips are sensational.

Birmingham has got the Dads Lane chippy tbf though...so we aren’t quite the fried potato oasis you characterise.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 8, 2020)

flarimeki38 said:


> Lake Argos is a freshwater lake, so our Argosans have to get their salt from somewhere...
> Where does the salt come from?
> How do you guys resolve this in your versions of the Midlands?
> So far I have thought of the following options:
> ...



Would you mind introducing me to your dealer? You are obviously getting better stuff than me.


----------

